# Donnie McClurkin: 'I Get So Mad at These Preachers!'



## mscocoface (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.essence.com/news_enterta...urkin_on_the_lifestyles_of_the_richa_nd_saved

*Donnie McClurkin: 'I Get So Mad at These Preachers!'*

As told to Kenya N. Byrd







_In November 2007, the Senate Finance Committee ordered ten leaders of church-based ministries to hand over their financial records by December 6, 2007, for an investigation it was launching. Many argue these renowned ministers' lavish lifestyles and prosperity teachings made them prime targets. Grammy-winning gospel great Donnie McClurkin, who also serves as pastor of the Perfecting Faith Church in Long Island, New York, shares his thoughts on the role of today's Black churches and its pastors in this dwindling economy. _

As pastors, we have to link arms and have bipartisanships. The [Black] church has always been the face of the community. Now we have to take on the responsibility of becoming true servants to the people from all walks of life. I get so mad when I see these pimpin' preachers driving Rolls-Royces, Bentleys, flying around in their private jets, and making it seem like prosperity and money is the way of God when 90 percent of your congregation is on Section 8 or can't figure out how they are going to keep their lights on or feed their kids. I'm big on perception, and what would it look like for me to live so lavishly if the people in my church are struggling?

I've done great in gospel music, and only a few of us have accomplished what I have, and guess what? I live in the ‘hood, not some place on the outskirts of the ‘hood. There ain't no gate around my house; I have a white fence because the people I pastor live in that community. I have one vehicle and it's not a Mercedes, it's a Lincoln Navigator. I don't receive a dime—not an Abraham Lincoln copper coin—and haven't for the last seven-and-a-half years because I'm okay.

I've even had members ask me why I choose to live in the same neighborhood, and it's because I have to be able to relate. Do you think if Jesus was here on earth he'd be spending all his time in the church? No, he'd be out with the people who need him the most on the streets. People tell me how they want their pastor to be prosperous and I tell them I want the people to be prosperous. I've realized that just because you can go out and do something it doesn't mean it's the best thing to do.

If I wanted to buy a Phantom or Bentley I could and not hurt my pockets, but I'm okay with what I have. I can sing and work and I let all that money go back into the church so we can buy the delicatessen on the corner, or the house next door to make it state-of-the-art low-income housing. We've trained our people to put their leaders on pedestals, and some people want to live vicariously through their pastor and say, "My pastor has this and he's on television and so on," but then what do you have? How have you prospered and grown? So when I hear other pastors say, "My people take care of me," I'm thinking, But you're supposed to be taking care of the people. I just don't get it.

I don't have a church, but I do have a church that I pastor. I can't name something the Donnie McClurkin Temple because the people do not belong to me and if they did that would mean I have slaves. I am simply a vessel to deliver God's word. At the end of the day, it's God's church, not mine.


----------



## divya (Apr 5, 2009)

Amen! Thank you Lord for your true saints!


----------



## Carolina18 (Apr 5, 2009)

Very good observations. I don't necessarily think wealth is wrong, but the lavishness of many corporate preachers these days suggests that they are simply misusing people's money - no wonder their focus is consistently on 'sowing the seed' and 'giving more' despite the recession. I remember a preacher once asking his congregation to sacrifice by putting their kids in public schools so they would be able to tithe more to his church. Yet, no one saw him bringing his kid back from an international university to do the same.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 6, 2009)

He is telling the truth.  I know where he lives and his church is clean, neat and well put together without all the fluff.  One of his long time friends and member is a very good friend of mine.  He preaches with a servants heart and his ministry team is on fire.

I'm glad he is speaking up!

N&W


----------



## sharentu (Apr 6, 2009)

i enjoyed this article.  i am glad to hear someone say this.


----------



## mellowmel (Apr 6, 2009)

This is wonderful. I find it great for a preacher to give to the people and not the people always giving to the preacher.


----------



## momi (Apr 6, 2009)

Great article. He seems to really have the heart of a servant.

Off Topic:  I love the picture in the siggy of OP, ladies used to look so nice and neat then...


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank God for Donnie. Something does really need to be done about these non-pastors, pimpin' out the pulpit. I am tired of pastors making it seem like Christianity = Prosperity. It doesn't. Jesus came for the remission of sins so that we may live life eternally with Him. They act like Jesus was a rich man living on earth. He was homeless and poor. 

Its important that pastors living conditions are not extremely different than their congregation. They could sell a house, or jet, or car to help some faithful members with mortgages, pay some bills medical bills...


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> He is telling the truth. I know where he lives and his church is clean, neat and well put together without all the fluff. One of his long time friends and member is a very good friend of mine. He preaches with a servants heart and his ministry team is on fire.
> 
> I'm glad he is speaking up!
> 
> N&W


Pastor Donnie has always shown a true heart in Ministry.  I have a great deal of respect for him.   He and Pastor Marvin Winans are the best of friends.    

Another person I admire in Ministry is Ce-Ce Winans.   She doesn't dress in all of the 'bling and zing'... She ministers and she dresses not to impress, but to minsiter.    And that she truly does.  

 I saw her a few weeks ago on TV as she was a guest of Dr. Charles Stanley (In Touch Ministries).   And I am so proud of her for not being all 'ghettoed' up with a whole bunch of bling, bling, bling, just because she knew that she was going to be on stage.   She dressed and behaved accordingly.   She always does.   She's there to minister, not put on a hair or fashion or sparkle show.   Her Light in Jesus shines bright and that's all one needs.  

I think the problem with many of the 'showy' Ministers is that they know that they are going to be on stage and they want to show out themselves, but isn't Jesus the 'Star'.   At least I thought He was.   He's the Bright and Shining Star, our Light from within.  

Bless His Holy Name, Jesus.   :heart2:


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 6, 2009)

So true. I love her. My church held a concert for her not too long ago. She sang of course but she was preaching. It wasnt nice and soft preacher either. She was pulling cards and talking to the youth about their conduct, and people disrepecting the church and God. I was like, I've never heard her like this...



Shimmie said:


> Another person I admire in Ministry is Ce-Ce Winans. She doesn't dress in all of the 'bling and zing'... She ministers and she dresses not to impress, but to minsiter. And that she truly does.


----------



## mscocoface (Apr 6, 2009)

I remember seeing some of the pastors at a conference on tv and another pastor called one out because he was furious when one of the handlers or assistant of a pastor there told him that his pastor does not hold his own briefcase because he was above that now.

The pastor who was told about this was soo upset he decided to preach about it at that convention while that pastor was there.  I was like Oh My!!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Apr 6, 2009)

I like that he said this.  I truly appreciate it, and I think it's something that needed to be said.

With that being said, I've really learned over the last year (glory to God for this) that if my sin is not X, my sin might be Y.

I truly believe that for some of these bling-bling pastors, that's where their "weakness" or "struggle" is.

I know that God can and will work through them.  Donnie is a man of God, but like all humans, his struggle IS something.  Not sure what, but we all have our struggles.

Not that it means we can't sharpen each other. As the bible said, so as iron sharpens iron, so does man sharpen man. But we all must be sharpened.


----------



## PaperClip (Apr 6, 2009)

Hmmm....

It will be interesting to see if these words will come back and haunt Pastor McClurkin in the future....

This topic isn't as much a money issue as it is a CONTROL issue....

Control of image. Control of money. Control of sanctification. Control of righteousness.

Pastor McClurkin says he's big on perception. Who's perception? His own? That of his congregation? Society at large?

If one were to live and make decisions based on perceptions, it would be quickly determined that such a life is very miserable.

He mentions a circumstance where 90 percent of a congregation may be on Section 8 while the pastor is driving and living another lifestyle. Is it possible that this is the exception and not the rule? And even if it were the rule, where's the line between the pastor's accountability and the congregants' own decision-making?

He says that he hasn't received a dime (from the church?) in more than seven years, as if there is a negative for a worker to be (reasonably) compensated for their labor. The Bible says not to let one's good be evil spoken of.... Where's the wisdom in setting oneself up while putting down another?

Let me be very clear: it is this perverted prosperity movement of recent years that saddens and disgusts me. I have few answers for colleagues of mine who question the prosperity language and the like on TBN (of which Pastor McClurkin has been a part in the past).

Pastor McClurkin says he only has ONE vehicle (not a Mercedes, but a Lincoln Navigator--at least he bought American) What about members of his congregation that do not have a vehicle of any kind? Is it his responsibility to make sure every eligible member of his congregation have a vehicle? An SUV? He could have 30 cars and as long as he spent his own money on them, so what? And as long as the church is not suffering financially and he's being a proper steward over the house of the Lord and he's being obedient to what the Lord told him to do, have as many cars as you want. But the pious, longsuffering servant martyr is a bit disingenuous.

Respectfully sharing....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 7, 2009)

FoxyScholar said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> *It will be interesting to see if these words will come back and haunt Pastor McClurkin in the future*....
> 
> ...


 
I love you sis, but I have to disagree with something you said here.

Why would it be interesting to see?  Pastor McClurklin is saying what many pastors want to say but won't.  I hear it constantly from many of them and I'm sure he does as well.

No matter what one may think, this is a problem in the church.  As members of the Church, we are to pray continually for them (pastors)...that is what we are to do, even when they are not doing what they are supposed to do.  If other pastors don't call them out....who should?  The world?

As I see it, even on this forum, when the 'world' talks about these same pastors and what they are doing, there isn't and "interesting watch party" going on.  I'm respectfully sharing how I feel as well.

When the church begins to bite and consume one another, its time for us to look within and see where we are...its starting to become a bit much.(I'm speaking in general)

I look around and see so much going on in the world, and what I see is that the church is not doing what we are suppose to do.  We should be the 'change agents' in the land, not just the pastors.  The pastors as you already know, is just part of the "church body"...the other body parts must function together along side of them, so that we may become "One Body"...there are too many broken bones within the body of Christ and its time for healing.

I pray that it starts with me....


----------



## PaperClip (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I love you sis, but I have to disagree with something you said here.
> 
> Why would it be interesting to see? Pastor McClurklin is saying what many pastors want to say but won't. I hear it constantly from many of them and I'm sure he does as well.
> 
> ...


 





N&W, I love you, too and esp. when we chat I always imagine us in some big comfy chairs drinking hot beverages (I don't drink coffee so maybe hot chocolate for me and coffee for you!) and having some intense, thought provoking conversation....

When I said "interesting to see", I didn't mean it that I was looking for Pastor McClurkin's downfall behind what he said. I apologize if it came off that way.

But I do think it is interesting based on these two points: 1) turnabout is fair play, yes? And it could be said that these remarks come out during a time when he has just released a new CD.... critical remarks to drum up record sales?

2) You're right in that such things need to be said and pointed out and I believe Pastor McClurkin is sincere in what he's said. And yet, he frames his remarks and positions and presents himself as if his way of pastoring is better/higher than others because he does not take a salary, because he has only one vehicle, etc. It's a slippery slope to set oneself as the standard of pastoral perfection.

You asked: "If other pastors don't call them out....who should? The world?"

I respond with two points: 1) one very tangible way that Pastor McClurkin could have made his point is to MODEL THE BEHAVIOR HE DESIRES TO SEE OF HIS FELLOW CLERGY. Actions speak louder than words.

2) There's a way to say and do things...because the next question is this: which pastors is he speaking of? Has he spoken with these pastors directly/privately? Are there too many pastors and so he can't get to all of them?

3) So now what....? He's shared his frustration about these over-the-top prosperity preachers. Now what? What happens next? You talked about pastors (and the Body of Christ overall) and the change agents we're supposed to be? What are the action steps that need to be implemented, individually and corporately? Does Pastor McClurkin have an action plan in place ready to implement to address this very serious issue?

I'm starting with me by becoming more discerning with what I do with my time, attention, and money. I am pausing to see if I am doing something out of emotionalism versus obedience. I pray for my pastors and I pray for the Body of Christ. I pray that truth prevails all around.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 7, 2009)

Sho u right girl...I can see us too...and I love big comfy chairs and a nice cup of green tea!

Thanks for answering my post.  I appreciate your sincerity as always.

I think that you should email Pastor McClurklin and ask him about the bolded.  I'm sure he will respond to you

As a pastor, I get to see alot that goes on behind the scenes and I know for a fact that what Pastor McClurklin was saying is the truth.  I've been to his church many times and have seen him in action.  He has a true servants heart and I'm sure he didn't mean to come across as condescending regarding these other pastors.  Like I said before, he is saying what alot of other pastors want to say, but DON'T!

There is alot going on and sooner than later....God is going to make some serious changes with His leaders.

Enjoy the rest of your day!



FoxyScholar said:


> N&W, I love you, too and esp. when we chat I always imagine us in some big comfy chairs drinking hot beverages (I don't drink coffee so maybe hot chocolate for me and coffee for you!) and having some intense, thought provoking conversation....
> 
> When I said "interesting to see", I didn't mean it that I was looking for Pastor McClurkin's downfall behind what he said. I apologize if it came off that way.
> 
> ...


----------



## PaperClip (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Sho u right girl...I can see us too...and I love big comfy chairs and a nice cup of green tea!
> 
> Thanks for answering my post. I appreciate your sincerity as always.
> 
> ...


 
Amen.... I've seen the underbelly of ministry as well...and... sigh... unfortunately I know it's reality.... 

The Lord is giving these leaders space to repent.... I hope they do.... and that goes for ALL OF US!

Here's an article on an upcoming book on a similar topic:

*NEW BOOK DISSES JAKES, LONG, DOLLAR…AGAIN: Reuben Armstrong follows 'Snakes in the Pulpit' with similar book.*

*Talk show host Reuben Armstrong puts so-called "megapastors" Bishop T.D. Jakes, Joel Osteen, Creflo Dollar and Eddie Long on full blast in his new book "Crooks and Homos in the Pulpit."       

According to a press release, Armstrong held a news conference to discuss what he says is "the rampant spread of homosexuality and thievery that has taken over the lives of many pastors and ministers."        

"Pastors are stealing money from their own church funds, living the life style of the rich and famous and living on the down low (homosexual) lifestyles and no one is holding them accountable," he said. "The majority of pastors and ministers are delivering a watered down version of the bible to please the pew warmers."        

Armstrong is also the author of "Snakes in the Pulpit," which calls out the same pastors for the same reasons.

Link here: http://www.eurweb.com/story/eur52221.cfm Also, read the comments to the article as well.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 7, 2009)

FoxyScholar said:


> Amen.... I've seen the underbelly of ministry as well...and... sigh... unfortunately I know it's reality....
> 
> The Lord is giving these leaders space to repent.... I hope they do.... and that goes for *
> 
> ...


 
All of us is right!

Have a blessed day, sis!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Apr 7, 2009)

FoxyScholar said:


> *because he has only one vehicle, etc. It's a slippery slope to set oneself as the standard of pastoral perfection.*
> 
> You asked: "If other pastors don't call them out....who should? The world?"
> 
> ...



A Lincoln Navigators is expensive too.  I get your point, though.  I think that there are so many of these prosperity teachers that he's not about to single out any of them but is attempting to address the general problem.  You all are right, tho...it's disgusting...all this showiness, either worldliness (which I why I can appreciate a vow of poverty even better) and excess riches or extreme piety which becomes nothing more than self-righteousness.

We once had a priest who stole over 40k from the Church, including the gold candlesticks from the altar.   The church had gotten a new security system in place and all the while, it was the priest.  He had developed a gambling problem.  He apologized, gave the money back.  He was transferred someplace...don't remember where.  I felt sorry for him.  There's probably a gazillion more temptations facing anyone who pastors a flock.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 7, 2009)

You guys are so loving and respectful even in disagreements. I love it.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Apr 7, 2009)

FoxyScholar said:


> Amen.... I've seen the underbelly of ministry as well...and... sigh... unfortunately I know it's reality....
> 
> The Lord is giving these leaders space to repent.... I hope they do.... and that goes for ALL OF US!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for this post Foxy Scholar!  I've learned not to worry anymore about what my fellow brethren are doing.  God love all of His creations, whether they follow Him or not. Unlike us, He's ALWAYS fighting for all His children.

Also, I'm sure a lot of things, both good and bad are going on behind the scenes at churches and with pastors.  Knowing that God is in control is often the only thing that truly keeps me at peace. I believe that God wants all of us to be as great as we can, and that there are probably a lot of pastors who will do things against God, but it will never be publicly known (to us as believers).  Why?  Because God sees it and knows how to deal accordingly.  He is forever fighting for the glory and relationship with His children, so if we don't know about some of these things, homosexuality or whatever, it's because God doesn't want us to know.

I also believe God will often give His children "time" to get it together before He publicly deals with someone. I believe that when these stories about people come out publicly (i.e.  Ted Haggard, Bebe Winans, Juanita Bynum, Pastor Paula and Randy White, etc.), it's because God gave them time to get it right behind the scenes, and realized that the only way to get them is to PUBLICLY put them on blast. I don't believe the Lord really ever WANTS to do that, but I think He sometimes has to!

Praying for all God's glory!


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 7, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> A Lincoln Navigators is expensive too. I get your point, though. I think that there are so many of these prosperity teachers that he's not about to single out any of them but is attempting to address the general problem. You all are right, tho...it's disgusting...all this showiness, either worldliness (which I why I can appreciate a vow of poverty even better) and excess riches or extreme piety which becomes nothing more than self-righteousness.
> 
> We once had a priest who stole over 40k from the Church, including the gold candlesticks from the altar.  The church had gotten a new security system in place and all the while, it was the priest. He had developed a gambling problem. He apologized, gave the money back.
> 
> ...


 
Question:  An Inquiring mind wants to know.... mine.  

Why do they 'TRANSFER' Priests as opposed to placing them into a 'rehab' for deliverance; or even 'jail' for the ones who have molested little children.   

Just wondering about what I always wondered but never had the answer.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Apr 7, 2009)

mscocoface said:


> I remember seeing some of the pastors at a conference on tv and another pastor called one out because he was furious when one of the handlers or assistant of a pastor there told him that his pastor does not hold his own briefcase because he was above that now.
> 
> The pastor who was told about this was soo upset he decided to preach about it at that convention while that pastor was there. I was like Oh My!!


 


I would love to see the look on that pastor's face.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome article. My friends have sung backup for him at BET's Celebration of gospel and did an interview with him too. They say this guy is sooo RRREEAAALLLL! An awesome and dynamic man of God.


----------



## mrsmeredith (Apr 9, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Thank God for Donnie. Something does really need to be done about these non-pastors, pimpin' out the pulpit. I am tired of pastors making it seem like Christianity = Prosperity. It doesn't. Jesus came for the remission of sins so that we may live life eternally with Him. *They act like Jesus was a rich man living on earth. He was homeless and poor. *
> 
> Its important that pastors living conditions are not extremely different than their congregation. They could sell a house, or jet, or car to help some faithful members with mortgages, pay some bills medical bills...



Jesus was not a poor man.


----------

